# Tattoos.....



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I turned 18 just back in early December. A fewdays later I got two lip peircings refered to as, snake bites. Now....Iam *almost* ready for my first tattoo.

Nervous? YES, I AM! Can I handle it? YES, I CAN!



So, does anyone have bunny tattoos, or just any tattoos in general? Post your pictures (if your comfortable)!



This is the one I am getting on my rib cage. Yes, I do realize that itis a "dead bunny", but I do not look at it as that. It is art and ithas a meaning. It is the style I am looking for in tattoos....











_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 13, 2007)

Ohh I love it!I saw your pics from another thread and think your gorgeus!I LOVE you lip piercings!Silvie


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to get thistattoo. I am waiting for the artist to call me back on how much it willcost me, then I will make an appointment.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 13, 2007)

Not got any but would love one but i think i would faint lol


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I won't faint....probably just cry, hehe. I workmyself up so much before going to get anything peirced...I willprobably be scared for three days before getting my tattoo actuallydone.

I will be fine though. I wish I could bring Madilyn for cuddles, but Iwould probably squeeze her. I will bring my fiance's stuffed bunny thatI sleep with every night. He has had this bunny since he wastwo....it's so sad looking, but for some reason it comforts me:dunno.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 13, 2007)

Your so welcome

How big is the tattoo?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

The tattoo is going to be as big as you see itin the picture I showed. It will start on my hip and go up my ribcage, then the bunny will be on my lower stomach/hip area.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Spring (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't wait for a rabbit tattoo.. probably not any time soon but maybe in the future .

I'd love to have a portrait of Pepsi on my hip, and rabbit foot printsgoing up near my ankle. Something not too out there, but meaningful .


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

Great idea, Spring.

I saw a drawing of a Lionhead that I want as a tattoo....this one....I want it all black...so it's a little Madilyn.











_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

Very cool, but yeah, on your stomach, thatsounds painful. I think tattoos are neat and all, untilpeople get old and wrinkly or fat and they get all funkylooking. Of course, I'm too whimpy to even have my earspierced.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

I have 2 tatoos. One on my lower back (left) and one on my lower rtBikini line.

Piglet and 2 bunnies on my back and 2 bunnies on my tummy.The one on my bacl hurt alot more than the one on my tummy, maybebecause i have more fat there. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww! That is a cute tattoo Susan!! I love it !


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

Awww, that tattoo is so cute, Susan.

The guy didn't call me back about a price, so I am going to have to goback there and hope he is there. I am going to be working five 10 hourshifts at the end of the month at work, so I will be able to get mytattoo *hopefully* then.

I am kinda worried about it hurting on my hip/bikini area because Ihave a couple of little clear stretch marks, I was a "heavy" kid. Ihope it doesn't hurt too bad!



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 14, 2007)

Amymine didn't hurt there at all, I was reaaly surprised.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

That is good to hear. I just can't wait to get mine.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

Howdy.

I love that tattoo design!

I doubt it'll be that painful when you get it done. I laughed when I got mine.... it sorta tickled.
If you've ever had a minor sunburn... it may feel like that.

The worst part is when it starts to get itchy. &gt;_&lt;.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhh....what is your tattoo of ChandieLee? Do you have any pictures?



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have a picture :? (peoplein my family like to break things and not replace them... my camera&gt;_&lt

I have a moon and sun surrounded by these swirly clouds and stars ^_^
I'm obsessed with moons!
I'll try to get a picture of it for you. 

Tattoos can be very addicting by the way!


----------



## Starina (Apr 14, 2007)

I have wanted a tattoo for YEARS but they areone of those luxuries that I can't afford right now. I am glad Iwaited, I would have gotten some embarassing ones by now. I definatlywant a rabbit one, B&amp;W. 

~Star~


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 14, 2007)

Hehe yeah....I am glad I have waited for a bit. I at first...wanted a "My Little Pony". I am glad I never got that.

Having a rabbit on my body won't be something to regret, as they are apart of my life.

I do eventually want that one drawing of the Lionhead as Madilyn....then two more of the boys drawings on my body.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 14, 2007)

Amy - I LOVE that first picture you are gettingas the tattoo. Okay, so I know it's the Alice in WonderlandWhite rabbit.. and it's being strangled.. and the white rabbit wasalways running around telling everyone they were late..

Do you mind me asking what the meaning behind the image is? Ilove it, and find it really interesting! If it's personal,that's cool. 



___________
Nadia


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

I found the original "preview" for my tattoo!!Ha, I'm excited to have found it online, because I got my tattoo donealmost 2 years ago ^_^!!!

Here's the link (it won't let me copy and paste the image)
[size="-2"][/size]

http://www.tattoofinder.com/find_ta...;Ktype=1&amp;txtIsAdult=yes&amp;NewSearch=yes


There will be a big black box thingy- and it will say something like "click an image to preview design."

My tattoo is easy to find as it is in the first row- it is called "Partly Cloudy Forecast."

And that is my tattoo- except I decided not make everything so black.



^_^


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh that's so pretty!


----------



## katt (Apr 14, 2007)

here is mine!







i love to tell the story of my tattoo. . . it is special to me because my parents bought me it on my 18th birthday!

i am addicted now, i have had it for close to 2 years (well, 2 yearsjune 4th) and i am getting another one this summer after my sister'swedding (it is going to be on my foot, so i want to wait because herwedding is a beach wedding and i am wearing a shorter dress, i don'twant it in the photos.

it really didn't hurt all the much, i just sat there talking to thetattooer's friend (who had just dropped by when i was getting mytattoo) about who knows and before i knew it, it was done

the only painfull thing i remember is when they spray it down and takea peice of paper towel to it. other then that the first 5 minutes stinglike a sunburn that you just majorly hit, but the vibration of the penseems to numb the skin up!


----------



## ahri22 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just to let you know, tattooing on the ribcageHURTS!! I know from personal experience  The tattooist told me thatcertain areas hurt more than others to tattoo, and the ribcage isapparently one of the worst...

But I survived it 

I don't have any pictures, but the one on my side is a black panther,and I haven an ankh on my right shoulder that I designed myself. Theone on my back didn't hurt nearly as much...it was only the ribcage bitthat hurt!

But I'm glad I got it done there and not lower down. A friend had oneon her lower belly, and I'm soooo glad I didn't do that, as I've hadthree kids and the area is now stretched and covered in stretch marks,the tattoo would have been completely ruined!! However, my blackpanther is still fine  If maybe a little stretched from weightgain??!!

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

I love your tattoos guys!


I just love the White Rabbit tattoo. I think the meaning is that is heREALLY late this time. He never made it! Okay, so I guess it's not astrong meaning.....but I just am in love with this tattoo.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## lalena2148 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm getting 2 soon. One on each foot. I think they'll be dragonflies.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

OoOoOoOoooo....dragonflies would look cute on feet.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 15, 2007)

I love tattoos! I wish I could affordto get more. I only have one- an armband with Celtic knotworkand triskeles. It's a very spiritual design for me.And it hurt like a :censored2:! Most of it was okay exceptfor the inside of the arm. And the whole thing had to be donethree times in one sitting- outline, heavy black, then grayshading. My arm was so swollen by the end that most of thegray shading didn't stay and had to be redone a month later (freetouchup). But it was worth it!

If I could get more, I'd get an elaborate Celtic World Tree or a highly detailed picture of the Earth.

Here's a Celtic world tree:
http://irelandsown.net/thetree.html


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the Celtic World Tree, naturestee! I think that would be very neat as a tattoo!

I really can't afford a tattoo much either. Ryan and I need to besaving so that we can get our own house to rent, but I know what I hadbetter get that tattoo before we move into our own place because therewon't be any extra money laying around for tattoos for me:tongutwo:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Linz_1987 (Apr 15, 2007)

I want a tiger tatoo, but I dont think I would have the guts to! Also maybe a scorpio star sign.

My friend has just had a tatoo on her arm done and said itdidnt hurt one bit! I am really suprised. 

She had numbing cream. And it just itches now. 

Your rib cage will definetly be painful! :shock:

Someone told me once the black outline on a tatoo hurts the most? Does anybody know if this is true?

Thanks for the tattoo finder website!

Ive found the one I want now 

http://www.tattoofinder.com/find_tattooDB.asp

And its on page 7, bottom row, second along (Mountain Cat by Sergey Furmanov)


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

I have no doubt that it won't hurt, hehe. I know it will. I'm scared....but it will be worth it.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't haveany tattoos, but if I ever got one it would probably be something likethis....


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 16, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Very cool, but yeah, on your stomach, that soundspainful. I think tattoos are neat and all, until people getold and wrinkly or fat and they get all funky looking. Ofcourse, I'm too whimpy to even have my ears pierced.






Me, too! (The ear peircing, that is!) Haha good to know I"m not theonly one!  I would like a lizard tatoo, small, but I"m way too muchof a wuss to EVER do it! (why a lizard, I"m not sure, it would justlook neat... I do like lizards (and have 2 leopard geckos)but most ppl assume I'd want a horse! I'm just weird I guess 

Jessi


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 16, 2007)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> I want a tiger tatoo, but I dont think I would have the gutsto! Also maybe a scorpio star sign.
> 
> My friend has just had a tatoo on her arm done and said itdidnt hurt one bit! I am really suprised.
> 
> ...






That's really neat  My fave is on that same link, but the first one, page one, Tearing Tiger
by Sergey Furmanov


----------



## katt (Apr 16, 2007)

getting the color black hurts more then color because in order to get a bold black they have to put the needle in farther.

the outline also hurts more because when they go to do all of theinside, they will at times touch the outline and that is painfull. . .the needle going over just tattooed skin. . .


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

I want one but my husband doesn't like them soooo...:?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Get one any way, Jade.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Georgie (Apr 16, 2007)

I have three tattoos   

I got the one on my lower back first, when I was 18. I really liked theJapanese and Chinese symbols and things, but I wanted something thatreally pertained to me. So I got the Arabic for "Beauty" on my back(I'm Lebanese). I designed everything about it myself. 

My next tattoo is my butterfly on my left upper arm. I had been througha lot of stuff growing up and turned to self-injury to make me feelbetter. I wouldn't wear tanktops because I was always aware of thescars on my arm. One day I got fed up with being ashamed, and decidedto get something beautiful to replace that symbol of pain. The artistand I designed my butterfly, and I got him when I was 20. 

And my third (and final so far) is on the top of my right foot, andit's for/of my dog Stewart. I rescued him two years ago when he cameinto the shelter where I was volunteering...they were going to put himdown because he bit someone on the way in. He was so scared and sothin; he bit someone because he was terrified. He'd been a stray formore than a year and when the person called the shelter to pick him up,they saw a man beating him with a broom because the dog was eating outof the trash. I begged them to give me one week before they didanything. I was still living with my parents, so I had to find anapartment asap. Most people get an apartment first and then get adog...I never was one to do things in order!!! Anyway, he went from a23lb scared of everything, terrified of my father, wouldn't leave myside, to the 50lb outgoing, silly, happy-go-lucky Stewart!! They calledhim Hugo at the shelter, but I didn't think that fit. He's my StewartLittle  He's prettymuch the center of my life, then all theother furries fall into place. The dog beside my foot in those pics ismy Stewart  

Anyway, here are the pics!! I'm posting them in the order that I got them:


----------



## napoleon (Apr 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote:*


> I want one but my husband doesn't like themsoooo...:?


I'm in the sameboat. Although... my husband was in a rock band before I methim and for the 1st 10 years of our marriage. I'm surprised*he* never got one then. He was the only memberwho didn't. Oh well....:rollseyes


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 17, 2007)

I LOVE the tattoo of your baby, Stewart. That is amazing and VERY meaningful. He is such a cutie doggie.


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

Georgie, those are awesome tattoos!


----------



## chinmom (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL, I keep forgetting to switch back from Georgie's name!! Those are my tats...not my bunny's!!  



Annie and Georgie Bunny


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 29, 2007)

Okay, so it's not a tattoo of a bunny...but I love my Lily butterfly...







Got her when I was a couple weeks past 18, in the same place my sistergot her first. I designed her myself...and put as much purplein her as possible. I just love my Lily...

Edited to add: Wow...it's been almost 10yrs since I got my Lily...howtime flies!! I think she looks perty good for it being thatlong, though.


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2007)

look at those shoes. . .

drools a little. . .

oh, and i like the tattoo also!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Hehe...thanks! I got them fromMacy's...they were part of the outfit I bought to look extra-specialfor my birthday.


----------



## katt (Apr 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Hehe...thanks! I got them from Macy's...they werepart of the outfit I bought to look extra-special for mybirthday.




they are totally adorable

i am a sucker for heels with a peek-a-boo toe. . . i just bought a pairof cute shoes that look just like that, but they are solid black leather

i am shoe crazy. . . they are one of my passions. . .


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 30, 2007)

Hehe...I love shoes, too...just haven't had muchmoney to play with in the past few years. BUT...now thatwe're just waiting any day now for our Contractor's License to arrivein the mail, it means we'll be making quite a bit more money...so I'llbe able to have fun with clothes and shoes like I could when I wasyounger. Hehe...I feel so spoiled, just having the familythat I do...my husband and daughter are really amazing people...I countmy blessings every morning.


----------

